# Shop Dog Approved Mats



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

I use these for a number of things. They are heavy duty.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

What a great looking dog!!!


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

I was just looking at these last week in the local farm/home store and wondered about putting them in the shop! Now I know. Thanks for sharing Chunk.


----------



## HarveyM (Nov 11, 2012)

We've used these under our washer drier on the main floor to reduce vibrations. I've saved a section for in front of my workbench. Guess I need the dog next!


----------



## Eddie_T (Sep 23, 2012)

TSC has them for $39.98, advertised weight 100 lbs.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Great idea, thanks.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Nice review..and a great looking pooch!


----------



## mpwilson (Aug 1, 2011)

The number of hours I've spent in the shop in the last 4-5 days has me seriously looking at these. I didn't think my knees were QUITE this far gone.


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

I use these, too… Not only are they nice to knees, they're also nice to dropped tools. But man, are they heavy to move… At least you only have to move them once…

Far better than cheapie mats, easy to clean, and heavy stuff rolls easily on them. You can cut them to custom sizes and shapes rather easily with a jigsaw.

I got mine for $10/ea during a gym liquidation. The gym used them under cardio and weight machines.


----------



## ChunkyC (Jun 28, 2009)

$10 each. Man your the dog! I just spent the day standing on the floor sharpening all of my edged tools and I can't even tell that I was even in the shop. I now all of my tools sharpened and no leg fatigue to speak of!

I'm going to have to get more. I currently have them in front of my most used tools. I find that I'm continually tripping over them because they are so thick. I've tried laying other mats over the edges to help with the tripping, but it's working. 

There's never a perfect solution is there?


----------



## ChunkyC (Jun 28, 2009)

Added a couple more comments about the mats today. I'm really like these mats more and more. I just may get enough to cover the entire floor.

c


----------

